
Project Zero disclose multiple Win32 kernel vulnerabilities - angrygoat
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1307
======
cjbprime
That looks like a single leak of four bytes of kernel stack, not multiple
vulnerabilities.

